
Unsafe Object Deserialization Vulnerability in RubyGems - justicz
http://blog.rubygems.org/2017/10/09/unsafe-object-deserialization-vulnerability.html
======
justicz
I did a write-up of the vulnerability details here:

[https://justi.cz/security/2017/10/07/rubygems-org-
rce.html](https://justi.cz/security/2017/10/07/rubygems-org-rce.html)

